# Does anyone bowfish Lake Blackshear?



## quarters (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm new to bowfishing and lake blackshear is the closest lake to me. Just wondering if anyone's ever fished there. 

Thanks!


----------



## S Adams (Apr 2, 2013)

*Nope!*

But I'm sure it would be good to try, then you can tell us if its any good?


----------



## bander_TC50 (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## BigSwole (Apr 3, 2013)

I do occasionally, havent been up there but once this year so far. 

It was 28 degrees the night i went and water conditions were extremely stained so wedidnt accomplish much.

You shoot on the lake?


----------



## dillakilla12 (Sep 8, 2013)

Im wanting to try Blackshear to. Im waiting on my new bow to arrive so I can get out to try it. Never bow hunted but I have a mud boat and some really bright lights, gigured I could make it work with my trolling motor.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shoot me a pm and maybe we can hook up something


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Sep 10, 2013)

I've shot it a few times, gotta catch it when the water clears up a bit. lots of gar and suckers.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Sep 10, 2013)

I live in Kathleen and have thought about trying a few places around here but my family has a cabin on lake Blackshear. Would like to hit the redneck yacht club (sandbar) all day then bow fish it at night!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Sep 10, 2013)

It can be done, wait for clear water though


----------

